# Retirement Software



## pedecamera (Dec 17, 2011)

Does anybody knows of some good software ( freeware ) to calculate retirement income. I am still working ( a few more years to go, but close enough to really figure this out... just in case a buyout comes to the table.

Thanks


----------



## pacman (Sep 6, 2009)

Its not free, but I have to give a plug to Steve's software. I've used it for 2 or 3 years, and am very impressed.

http://www.fimetrics.com/

pacman


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

pacman said:


> Its not free, but I have to give a plug to Steve's software. I've used it for 2 or 3 years, and am very impressed.
> 
> http://www.fimetrics.com/
> 
> pacman


I think there is a free trial period of 2 weeks ... see my signature for link.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

They don't really work

http://www.early-retirement.org/for...ment-calculator-from-hell-articles-32828.html


----------



## Brian Weatherdon CFP (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Ped, so let's say....
- you want it free, 
- you want it to be reliable,
- you don't have an advisor including this service for you, 

Then I'd suggest you may use a financial calcluator & notepad.
Takes longer, but you can control the process,
& besides being free, it can be more accurate than freeware.

Cheers!
BW


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Financial calculators take you a certain distance, however to get a fuller picture, you might want to give RRIFmetic a spin. Remember, your financial roadmap is more than a simple investment-growth-depletion problem.

You will have other financial entities at work over time....
-paying down a loan
-incorporating entitlement income (discontinuous/varying/bridging)
-future one-time cash infusions (capgains or taxfree) happening out in time
-inflation
-spending (after-tax income) needs
-the true effect of income tax (age/interest/chardons deductions, clawbacks, indexed tax brackets,....) Not approximated, simplistic average or marginal tax rates.
-the differential effect that tax has on (registered, nonreg, txfree, equity) investments


----------

